# Wifes Lastest (CDP II)



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Wife says lets go to the gun show today. I want to trade these two off for a Kimber. Now you know she had to twist my arm right:anim_lol:? Anyway she fines the one she wants at a traders table and she went back and forth with that poor guy for about an hour:smt022. Finally he caved and she got it for her price:smt023. Here's a picture of it. Cool little .45cal.:smt1099 Now maybe Wandering Man will let me in the Kimber Club.:mrgreen:


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Ssswwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeetttttt


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

> Ssswwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeetttttt


That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thank you Gents. Going to the range with it later today and see what this puppy is made of.:mrgreen:


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Baldy said:


> Thank you Gents. Going to the range with it later today and see what this puppy is made of.:mrgreen:


are you gonna let her shoot her own gun? :anim_lol:


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

Great little pistol. I have had mine for about ten years.
It is a very reliable 1911. Never had a failure with mine.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Went to the range today and she put about 150rds through it. Her and two of my daughters would not let it rest:mrgreen:. The wife scored a 94 with it after shooting a couple of mags with it to get to know it:smt023. I never even got a chance to shoot it:smt022. They went through about 500rds all total with three different pistols but the Kimber was the star:smt1099. I do get to clean it tonight (sigh).:anim_lol:


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Baldy,

There is an informative "youtube" video on the tricks to disassembling the CDP, which can be tricky with the right angled pin in the hole deal.

Two questions, was it NIB or used and, what price did the guy cave at? I got mine for $750 and I'm trying to justify the deal.

I know you will all enjoy that beauty for many years to come.

My CDP


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

That is one gorgeous pistol! I would love to get my hands on one of those someday  (Hmmm....vacation in Florida sounds nice )

-Jeff-


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

I carry the same gun, and you got a great deal. That gun retails for 1,200+, so mama got a good deal at a great price. Everytime I mention going to a gun show I catch hell. Good Job!!!!!! Please enjoy!!!:smt033


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Sorry, Baldy ... you don't get to join the club, yet.

But your wife does!

And since you're the one cleaning the gun, you can have an "Associate's" membership.

Dues are $50 a month or 2 boxes of .45ACP. Pay it to Mrs. Baldy. She'll know what to do with the money or rounds.

:buttkick:

Congrats (to Mrs. Baldy) on a great little gun.

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Dsig1 said:


> Baldy,
> 
> There is an informative "youtube" video on the tricks to disassembling the CDP, which can be tricky with the right angled pin in the hole deal.
> 
> ...


It was used at a traders table and she traded two guns in that we had about $600 in and gave him $200 in cash. He wanted $4oo. Her gun didn't have a 100rds through it. It was almost spotless inside and the barrel ridges are still sharpe. The top of the barrel didn't even have any cycling wear to it. It has a little now.:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Sorry, Baldy ... you don't get to join the club, yet.
> 
> But your wife does!
> 
> ...


Hi Wandering Man. I already got marching orders to get on that press in the morning and get it smoking as she wants pleanty of ammo for the range. :mrgreen: I haven't seen her this happy with a gun in quite awhile.:smt023. She don't know it but I got a ammo can of about 700 or 800rds put up.:anim_lol: That will keep her busy for awhile and she'll think I done it all for her:smt083.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Baldy said:


> She don't know it but I got a ammo can of about 700 or 800rds put up.:anim_lol: That will keep her busy for awhile and she'll think I done it all for her:smt083.


sounds like a day or two of shooting. glad she likes it. she should let you play with the new toy sometime. gee, must be tough:anim_lol::smt033

oh i forgot, on the pics :drooling:


----------

